# Preventive medicine codes and 17000



## E.L. (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello. BCBS has been bundling preventive medicine codes (99381-99387, 99391-99397) to 17000. I am not able to find their policy explaining how they should be bundled. Has anyone else had these denials?


----------



## Skenyon (Jul 26, 2013)

*BCBS Denials*

We've also had denials on the preventive codes, when a "procedure" is billed for the same visit.  The preventive services should not be denying and a call to our rep, said they were denying incorrectly and that we should call for adjustments.  Such a pain!!!


----------



## maddismom (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm assuming you are using Modifer 25?  They definitely shouldn't bundle and I've not had any problems getting paid for both when using this modifer, but perhaps it's a new edit.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 26, 2013)

Double check that your diagnosis is linked correctly. You don't want CPT code 17000 linked to V70.0.


----------



## E.L. (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you for all your responses! The physical was filed with an office visit, so I had Modifier 25 on the office visit. The DX code was correct. It sounds like the best bet that I have is to contact the provider rep at this point.


----------



## kana_gurl (Sep 5, 2013)

I have experienced this as well with HealthNet. We billed:
G0439         V70.0   - denied, "included in surgical package global"
99212-25     w/ 300.02,  782.3  paid
17110          782.3  paid

E.L, did you have any luck with your claim after contacting a provider rep?


----------



## annwallace2394@gmail.com (Oct 2, 2013)

I, too have been having this issue except mine is with CCHMO.  Denying incidental to procedure.  Very frustrating.  I have contacted CCHMO and they will not reverse their decisions.  I charged a 99396 and 69210, total billed $240. CCHMO pd $20.21 TOTAL!!!


----------



## cheermom68 (Oct 3, 2013)

Since there is a procedure on the same day, both the G0439 and the 99212 need a 25 modifier.  The G0439 was bundled with the procedure because you did not have a 25 modifier on it which would show that it was separate from the procedure. 

99396 needs a 25 modifier when billed with 69210.


----------

